# How do you listen to classical music with your family or yourself?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tonight I used iTunes Radio on my iPhone for the first time and captured this photo of myself with my daughter to Joshua Bell conducting a Beethoven symphony.









How do you listen to your classical music?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Family, friends, myself alone. 

What I most like to do is either follow along with a score on my own OR go out with friends to an orchestral or chamber music concert. When I am with family it's usually me letting them hear an excerpt and then I lecture them on the importance of the piece historically or something like that. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

99.9 percent of my listening is by myself. I wear a single ear bud much of my free time and when working around the house and listen on the car stereo when driving by myself. I don't listen as much at work because often there are too many disruptions. I attend a couple concerts each year with my wife and son. Occasionally I go to sleep with my ear bud in, but typically I take it out before going to bed.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

My wife's musical interests are different than mine ... although she is an intent listener when I am playing classical organ literature, she would not be one to deliberately tune in to a classical radio station or put on a CD. 

I have a paid sub to Pandora and often listen to classical when at the PC working on the forums or other related tasks. I will also tune in the local FM classical station when traveling about in the car. If out of radio range, then playing classical CD's will be the norm.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

I'm not a social person by nature so listen by myself. I do most of my music listening these days at YouTube partly because of the great variety of works and interpretations it offers, but also because for whatever reason my computer audio subsystem (Soundblaster X-fi sound card connected to an old low-wattage four channel Yamaha power amp feeding ancient bookshelf speakers) sounds better than my far more expensive living room audio system. If my hearing was better I'd invest money diagnosing and fixing my LR audio problems, but as crappy as my ears have become I can't justify the cost.

In ye olden days I enjoyed attending live performances (by myself) but increasingly worsening hearing along with other health issues, the onset of frequent, severe migraine attacks beginning 1981, and nowadays living in an area with little to no professional level classical music events per year put a stop to that.

I'm not a multi-tasker. When I listen to music it gets my full attention. At one time I enjoyed listening with score in-hand, but years of neglect have reduced my score reading ability to the point where attempting to follow along with one is more a liability than an asset.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

albertfallickwang said:


> Tonight I used iTunes Radio on my iPhone for the first time and captured this photo of myself with my daughter to Joshua Bell conducting a Beethoven symphony.


That's really beautiful. I wish I'd grown up in a family that introduced me to classical music, literature, and so on. My family's great, just one thing I'd change about them....

I listen alone most of the time, with my wife the rest of the time.

When I listen alone, I usually listen to music that my wife won't enjoy. When I listen with her, I usually confine myself to the Baroque era, which she enjoys most. She's ok with classical and romantic music, but she doesn't like when it gets loud, and I don't like having the volume low enough to please her on that because then I can't hear the quiet parts.

But sometimes she says to let her hear the wild stuff. For example, today I listened to Ferneyhough with her for the first time! She was great. I was happy.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I usually listen by myself. I often watch YouTube videos. I like that I can choose what I listen to. I occasionally tune into a classical radio station. I often play a cd in the bedroom before going to sleep. My wife enjoys that as the music also relaxes her. It's the only time she will really listen with me. She came with me to the opera concert last weekend and we're going to an operatic Christmas concert next weekend.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Honestly, I do not know anyone that likes classical music. I know people who can listen to it, and occasionally, I share recordings or concerts with others. But I do not know anyone -- family or friends -- that share the passion, appreciation, or interest in classical music that I -- or anyone here -- have.

Side thought: I am young. Only 24. And without a doubt, the classical music _scene_ is not one of the young. An unfortunate reality.

So, besides the insular music major community on campus, my immediate (i.e., _physically close_) classical music community predominantly derives from a generation vastly different than mine. It limits my ability to listen to this genre of music with friends, siblings, etc.

Truly, the question of "What are you listening to?" is troubling for me. As much as I would love to say _*Mahler's Seventh*_, I am forced to say _*classical music*_. And the only response I get is "Nice, I try to listen to classical when studying," or, even more insulting, the response comes in jest: "Oh, wow, you like classical - how snobby." And I look away.

Now, you may realize how much I appreciate this forum.

I know there are several other common contributors on this forum that are roughly the same age as me, so I would be curious to hear their perspective.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Today I just moved my family to a new condo so I've been too pooped out to do much tonight on TC or listen to anything :\. Tomorrow will be catch up.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

My wife enjoys classical music so we listen together, as long as it is something she enjoys like a good romantic era violin concerto. Otherwise I end up on my own especially if it's Mahler or Shostakovich. She knows what she likes and what she doesn't and normally leaves me in no doubt with a few pithy comments
Wouldn't want it any other way after 30 years


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have to bribe or force people in my family to hear classical music. There is no leverage possible with my younger brother anymore, however...

When my grandma comes, she at least does a great job at pretending to listen.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I mostly listen by myself. My wife doesn't mind classical music "in the background" but she won't sit still at home to listen. She will go to live concerts with me and seems to enjoy them. Fortunately, I am retired and my wife still works so, during the week, I can let the stereo play at volumes that are not acceptable for nights or weekends.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

rspader said:


> I mostly listen by myself. My wife doesn't mind classical music "in the background" but she won't sit still at home to listen. She will go to live concerts with me and seems to enjoy them.


That's pretty much my situation. Since the living room isn't a sealed room, she can always hear my music. If I listen to contemporary music, which she hates, then I use headphones or wait until she leaves the house!


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I listen by myself most of the time, which is fine by me. I have the same experience with most of my non-classical music too. 

Most people I know cannot stand classical music, though thankfully I have one good friend who loves classical music (and we have tickets for the London Philharmonic Orchestra next year - a Beethoven evening conducted by Marin Alsop - my first live show - heaven :angel. It is telling though that he is around 40 years older than me (albeit with a young outlook - into web design and photography - an example I hope to live up to down the line). Friends of my own age are not interested in Classical and it doesn't really run in my family either.

I work shifts - x days on, x days off - so there are few restrictions on how I listen. I have ample opportunity to listen at volume during the day when I am off, which I do when multi-tasking. 

My preferred listening however is through a pair of open-backed headphones - hence I prefer to listen alone. No multi-tasking, no disruptions, no issues due to limited speaker placement, just the music coming through the best placed speakers possible. Pound for pound (or Dollar as the case may be), headphones seem to give better bang for one's buck.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

99% alone, with my digital audio player and headphones. 

However, when I'm driving and my 6 yr old son is in the backseat, he does love to listen to Beethoven's 5th, Brahms' Hungarian Dances and other crowd favorites. He also loves to guess which composer is playing and he's usually right! He's got a good ear.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As Bob Seger sang:
Just take those old records off the shelf
I'll sit and listen to 'em by myself.

Yep, that's what I do.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Is the OP a joke? Of course, I listen by myself!!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I listen with all you folks in this forum -- just seldom at the same time. 

I know a few people who enjoy classical, but not at my tedious fanatic level. I try not to mention it too often.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I live alone, so that answers the question.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

None of My family members have ever shown any interest in "Classical Music", on the contrary, if they hear something that is longer then 3 minutes they loose focus and start to play with themselves or their cellphone. 

On the whole, I think that listening to our kind of stuff is a solitary game!

/ptr


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Mostly by myself but i regularly have "holy war" periods in which i try to convert all the infidels.
Most of the time it didn't end well...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

I listen alone,no distraction,me and the Music,letting myself go and dissapear in a world of ordened sound,sometimes singing with a soft voice.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Avey said:


> Honestly, I do not know anyone that likes classical music. I know people who can listen to it, and occasionally, I share recordings or concerts with others. But I do not know anyone -- family or friends -- that share the passion, appreciation, or interest in classical music that I -- or anyone here -- have.
> 
> Side thought: I am young. Only 24. And without a doubt, the classical music _scene_ is not one of the young. An unfortunate reality.
> 
> ...


I'm 28 and I do know a few people my age who like classical (I live in Germany, that may be a factor ) - I actually don't mind that. I used to listen to metal anyway (and still do sometimes), which is also music that not that many people listen to, so I guess I'm already 'used' to that. This forum is a great place to find out about composers that one hasn't explored yet, and the people are nice, so it's a fun way to learn more about classical.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

traverso said:


> I listen alone,no distraction,me and the Music,letting myself go and dissapear in a world of ordened sound,sometimes singing with a soft voice.


I like humming along too - the more I like the piece, the more I tend to hum along.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

The nose said:


> Mostly by myself but i regularly have "holy war" periods in which i try to convert all the infidels.
> Most of the time it didn't end well...


Haha, I don't 'try' that - the best way to come to classical is all by yourself, I think.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Is the OP a joke? Of course, I listen by myself!!


I sometimes listen without myself.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think that having classical music as a communal experience is a wonderful thing in fact. For our classical music group here in SLC, we share music together and talk about it afterwards which makes it awesome.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I sometimes listen without myself.


Solo keyboard Bach can do exactly that to me.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Depends. I get up quite early in the morning, about 4.45, and usually listen for an hour of two then in solitude, but sometimes during the days and evenings my wife will also partake in the experience. It depends on what one is supposed to listen to, there are certain things that only I appreciate - so far, at least.


----------



## Buddha (Dec 8, 2014)

I usually listen at my desk through iTunes on my computer. I also have Apple TVs set up throughout the house, so I can listen to anything in my iTunes library. I also have 160 MB iPods for down on the dock or driving in my vehicle - I seem to have a fair amount of music, but there's always room for more.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It's interesting how many of us listen by ourselves. I guess that's why we're here, rather than just listening contentedly without needing to participate on a site like this.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ironically, I would assume that if we attend public concerts then we are all listening in a huge group together. Or are people there just for the social event?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

albertfallickwang said:


> Ironically, I would assume that if we attend public concerts then we are all listening in a huge group together. Or are people there just for the social event?


I occasionally talk to my neighbors, but unless my wife or students are with me, I won't know anyone there. I'm alone even in the crowd.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Myself. My family and friends can't quite deal with it.
It's all good, though.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Sometimes my alsatian (German shepherd for North Americans) listens with me. She seems particular keen on Brahms.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

By myself, sadly. As for concerts, my parents usually don't go unless I ask them to as part of my birthday present.



Kivimees said:


> Sometimes my alsatian (German shepherd for North Americans) listens with me. She seems particular keen on Brahms.


Mine just liked to sit out in the living room and listen to me practice anything that didn't have high notes, otherwise she'd accompany my playing with whines. Now she's mostly deaf so she's happy with anything I play.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I rarely listen to classical music with other people. I prefer to listen alone, usually with headphones.

That said, my parents and I sometimes go to classical concerts together and occasionally on long drives, we'll play classical music in the car (I'm usually the one who picks). But I don't know, even with people who like classical music, I still prefer to listen alone.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I almost always listen to myself due to a lack of other people with an interest in classical music. If I still lived in England there would be a few, but I don't, so there aren't.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Even the damn dog runs away when I start spinning the Mahler.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

By myself except that my wife does accompany me to classical concerts. Her interest in classical music is minimal. My brother loves classical music, but he lives a couple of thousand miles from me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Even the damn dog runs away when I start spinning the Mahler.


The dog needs some Stockhausen.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^^
Always enjoy how my dogs prick up their ears at some parts, usually high pitched dissonants. 
For most of the time they just don't care, like the rest of the family.....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> The dog needs some Stockhausen.


The dog needs some Jameson's.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Give me Jameson's and Stockhausen and i'll be your dog.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Even the damn dog runs away when I start spinning the Mahler.


Surely this can't be as bad as herding cats to listen to Bocelli?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Surely this can't be as bad as herding cats to listen to Bocelli?


I'd rather listen to the cats singing than to Bocelli! :devil:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I'd rather listen to the cats singing than to Bocelli! :devil:


Here you go:...

Cats playing Scheonberg then:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

That's hilarious! I can't imagine how much time it took to edit that together...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> That's hilarious! I can't imagine how much time it took to edit that together...


Here is the story behind how this wonderful video artist actually constructed it: http://www.coryarcangel.com/things-i-made/dreiklavierstucke/


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

Avey said:


> Side thought: I am young. Only 24. And without a doubt, the classical music _scene_ is not one of the young. An unfortunate reality.


Believe me, I understand where you're coming from. I've been into classical music since I was 17. Fortunately I did have some friends while in the Navy that had a passion for classical music. A couple were my age and a couple were older. We really had some good times, and, yes, I miss those days very much. I an old(er) now and don't have anyone to share my passion with and haven't for many years.

I've never been one to go out and "party". Staying home and listening to Bruckner or Puccini has always been far more alluring.

So this board is a great find for me as well.


----------

